# Schalungssteine setzen



## Rogger (6. März 2013)

Hallo habe vor ein weiteres Teichbecken zu bauen, welches gegebenenfalls mit Schalungssteinen gemauert werden soll. Nun zu meiner Frage ist es moeglich die Schalungssteine direkt auf dem Lehm zu platzieren und ab dort im verband hoch zu Mauern? Die Mauer würde max 1,40 hoch werden. Sprich Tiefe des Becken -1,40. Oder muss man auf eine Bodenplatte Mauern? Lg Rogger


----------



## Rogger (6. März 2013)

*AW: Schalungssteine setzen*

Mein Problem ist das der eine es so schreibt mit Fundament und der andere ohne. Hier ein Beispiel
Kann man es so machen?
''Ein Fundament wird nicht benötigt. Die erste Reihe Schalsteine wird auf gewachsenen Boden waagerecht ausgelegt. Wichtig ist, dass diese erste Reihe auf einem Höhenniveau liegt. Um eine statische Verbindung zu dem späteren Teichboden herzustellen, sollte man unten im Abstand von 50 cm jeweils ein Loch bohren und ein 50 cm Stück Moniereisen reinschieben. Wichtig dabei ist, daß die Moniereisen innen im Hohlstein später im Beton liegen.
Auf die erste Reihe Schalsteine wird ein Moniereisen dann eingelegt. Bei Stößen mindestens 30 cm überlappend.
Nachdem dann die 2. Reihe Schalsteine verlegt ist, wird wieder ein Moniereisen waagerecht eingelegt und zusätzlich im 50 cm Abstand senkrechte Eisen, die oben 15 cm rausschauen. Nun muß Beton eingefüllt werden.
Wichtig !!!! Immer nur 2 Reihen auf einmal betonieren, sonst rutscht der Beton nicht überall hin. So wird dann weitergebaut, bis man die Sollhöhe erreicht hat.
Bitte daran denken, daß oben noch der Ringanker gegossen wird.,,


----------



## troll20 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Schalungssteine setzen*

Hallo Roger,

ich kann dir nicht empfehlen die Muniereisen einfach in den Boden zu stecken.
Das Problem ist, das diese dann rosten können, während sie im Betonfundament geschützt sind.

mfg René


----------



## Rogger (6. März 2013)

*AW: Schalungssteine setzen*

Hallo Das klingt logisch, jedoch Frage ich mich aus welchem Grund überhaupt die Eisen in den Boden gesteckt werden sollen kann man sie nicht in den fertig gegossenen Beton der 1. Reihe stecken?


----------



## samorai (6. März 2013)

*AW: Schalungssteine setzen*

He Rogger!
Sei doch mal ehrlich: Würdest Du ein Haus das etwas länger halten sollte auf "LEHM" bauen?Auch wenn diese Antwort übertrieben ist.Weißt Du ob der Lehm gut verdichtet ist und nicht absackt.
In einen Fundament kann man Muniereisen einbauen(Ringanker)!
Die Schalungssteine sind im ersten Augenblick nicht schwer,aber wenn der Beton dazu kommt,wird es das drei bis vier-fache Gewicht werden.
Noch ein paar Tipps: Wenn Du die erste Reihe Steine setzt kannst Du noch einige Stockschrauben einsetzen 100-120 ger die wirken dann als kleine Bohranker zwischen Wand und Fundament.
Den verfüllten Beton 25-30 Tage ruhen lassen.
Achte auf Druck und Gegendruck bei den anschließenden Baumaßnahmen,d.h.wenn Du außen verfüllst sollte innen schon Wasser sein,immer auf gleicher Höhe,so gibt es keine Probleme.
Lg Ron!


----------



## Rogger (6. März 2013)

*AW: Schalungssteine setzen*

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich bin auch offen für ein Fundament auch wenn es etwas mehr Arbeit ist jedoch will ich es nur bauen wenn es unbedingt noetig ist. desweiteren glaube ich das der abgebundene ,,Rahmen'' sprich die Seitenwände recht stabil werden diese sollen nämlich 2x1 Meter werden. Ich möchte einfach mal wissen was dafür und was dagegen spricht. Bin auch belehrbar 

MfG Rogger


----------



## samorai (6. März 2013)

*AW: Schalungssteine setzen*

Oh man Rogger!
Zu Beitrag 4 :Muniereisen werden in das FUNDAMENT waagerecht gelegt;UND ÜBER ECK !
Schon mal irgend etwas gebaut, aus BETOING....???
Mach keine Fehler, das einbringen ist ja noch leicht,aber alles wieder raus stemmen und heben da vergeht Dir die Freude sehr schnell.

LG Ron......!

Ach hallo Rene: keine Ahnung, ist auch ne AHNUNG! Wieviel Bauwerke hast Du denn schon aus Beton erschaffen?.......so fülle?


----------



## Rogger (6. März 2013)

*AW: Schalungssteine setzen*

Um ehrlich zu sein halten sich meine Vorkenntnisse in Grenzen zumindest was das Mauern angeht. Ja mit Beton habe ich gearbeitet.

MfG Rogger


----------



## Zermalmer (6. März 2013)

*AW: Schalungssteine setzen*



samorai schrieb:


> Ach hallo Rene: keine Ahnung, ist auch ne AHNUNG! Wieviel Bauwerke hast Du denn schon aus Beton erschaffen?.......so fülle?


Hallo Ron,
erklär mir mal, was an Rene's Hinweis falsch ist?


----------



## Zacky (7. März 2013)

*AW: Schalungssteine setzen*

Hallo Rogger.

Ich habe bis jetzt zwei Teiche und einen Filterkeller aus Betonschalungssteinen gemauert und mit Beton ausgegossen. Bei allen Bauten habe ich kein Fundament oder eine Bodenplatte gebaut, sondern lediglich die Steine sauber in den Sand gesetzt. Auch habe ich nur in den oberen 2-3 Reihen, die bei mir über dem Erdreich stehen, Stahleisen zu einem Ringanker eingebunden. Moniereisen in den Sand drücken bringt nix, denn wenn die Wand kippen würde, glaube ich kaum das die Eisen das aufhalten. Die werden sich verbiegen, wenn sie im festen Boden stecken und das war's.

Ich habe meine Rohbauten, also fertig ausgegossene Schalungssteine, auch wieder mit dem Sand hinterfüllt, sobald der Beton trocken gewesen ist. Mein Rohbauten standen auch recht lange und konnten so aushärten und sich ggf. setzen. Wobei ich keine Setzungen mit blossem Auge erkennen konnte.

Was sich jedoch empfiehlt, wäre die Möglichkeit, die erste Reihe Schalungssteine etwa zur Hälfte bis 2/3 in die Erde zu bauen. Also einen Fundamentgraben mit ausheben und dort die Schalungssteine stellen und ausjustieren.

Ich denke einfach, dass die Schalungssteine einfach nichts anderes sind, als eine Schutzschicht zwischen dem Teichinnenleben (Vlies/Folie) und dem Erdreich, wo spitze Steine, Wurzeln und anderes durchkommen kann. Selbst wenn sich die Wand setzt, dann setzt sich auch der Teich (Foliensack), denn da kommt meistens etwas mehr Gewicht zusammen. Um einen effektiveren Schutz für die Folie zum Teichboden herzustellen, kannst du auch mit feinen Pflasterkies eine 10cm Schicht einbringen, festrütteln und zum Vlies einen billigen Teppich vom Baumarkt holen und noch zusätzlich drunter legen.


----------



## troll20 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Schalungssteine setzen*



samorai schrieb:


> Ach hallo Rene: keine Ahnung, ist auch ne AHNUNG! Wieviel Bauwerke hast Du denn schon aus Beton erschaffen?.......so fülle?





Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo Ron,
> erklär mir mal, was an Rene's Hinweis falsch ist?



Hallo Ron,

da schließ ich mich an, was ist an dem Hinweis falsch??

Und der Hinweis kommt nicht von ungefähr, man sieht so einiges auf den Bob- Baustellen.
Wie viele Bauwerke ich schon aus Beton erschaffen hab, gute Frage, kannst du deine noch zählen?

mfg René
PS ich lass heut leider aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen anderen das Bauwerke schaffen, verkaufe den Schaffern dafür lieber das Material.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Schalungssteine setzen*

Morjen !


> sollte man unten im Abstand von 50 cm jeweils ein Loch bohren und ein 50 cm Stück Moniereisen reinschieben. Wichtig dabei ist, daß die Moniereisen innen im Hohlstein später im Beton liegen.


Jetzt geb ich mal noch mein Senf dazu , bin ja auch gerade dabei es zu machen ! 
Ick komm ja vom Bau , hab doch einfach nochmal nachgefragt .
Ich hab es einfach  rot gekennzeichnet !
Moniereisen dürfen blank nicht ins Erdreich , so rosten die Eisen und der Rost zieht sich so ins Bauwerk und es gibt Schäden ! Ist das Loch aber grösser als das Eisen , machen die hier immer aus HT-Rohrresten und betonieren die inclusive dem Eisen , sitzt ja nichts mehrblank im Boden !
 
Das Rohr gilt hier nur als Schalung , es sollte nicht in den Schalungsstein (drüber )rein reichen !
Eine Verankerung im Boden ist nur erforderlich bei schwierigen Boden, das gilt auch bei Lehmboden ! Mach den mal Nass und du hast eine schöne Rutschbahn ! Das heist jetzt nicht das dein Bauwerk wegrutscht aber es könnte in den Jahren das Wandern bekommen ! Hast du kein Anschluss an ein anderes Bauwerk wird es dir garnicht auffallen !


----------



## Andre 69 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Schalungssteine setzen*

So jetzt ick nochmal !
Hab ich ja vergessen  , das mit den "Erdankern" brauchste aber auch nur , wenn der Teich in eine Richtung weg könnte , also wenn es am Hang ist oder er frei steht ! Ist er ringsum im Erdreich versenkt , auch wenn es nur ein Teil (Hochteich)  ist , kann er nicht weg und so sind die Dinger garnicht von Nöten !


----------



## samorai (8. März 2013)

*AW: Schalungssteine setzen*

Hallo Rene!
Ich habe wohl Deinen Beitrag in den falschen Hals gekriegt und entschuldige mich dafür.
Auch haben sich die Beiträge zum Teil überschnitten.Das Thema Erdnägel oder Erdanker hatten wir vor kurzen erst,bei einer Frage von Andre aufgegriffen.
Bei Zacky mag es ja ohne ein Fundament gegangen sein,aber bei Lehm? Und der Beton kommt ja nicht als Trockenmischung an, er soll ja mehr oder weniger fließen.

LG Ron!


----------



## Teichbauer_Paul (20. März 2013)

*AW: Schalungssteine setzen*

Hallo,

ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen. Ich bin echt schon recht verzweifelt.

Wir errichten derzeit unseren Schwimmteich (neben einer anderen Baustelle).

Derzeit betonieren wir die Schalsteine auf Streifenfundament, richtig mit Eisen armiert, die im Streifenfundament stecken (siehe Foto), nur 2 Reihen übereinander und Eisen auch liegend ums Eck.

Leider ist das Erdreich durch den "tollen" Winter (Schnee, Regen) sehr aufgeweicht bzw. entwässert der obenliegende Hang. Wie baue ich richtig weiter? Hinterfüllung des Grabens mittels Schotterdrainage? Oder einfach Graben mit Erde hinterfüllen? Bin schon recht fertig, am liebsten wieder zuschütten.... DANKE!!!


----------



## Zacky (21. März 2013)

*AW: Schalungssteine setzen*

Hallo Paul.

Die Bilder sind verdreht und man sieht schlecht was du meinst und was ihr bisher habt.

Wenn die Schalungsteine stehen und betoniert sind, kannst du sie nach 1-2 Tagen aushärten auch wieder mit normalen Sand verfüllen. Das Wasser versickert dann auch dort. Nur würde ich es derzeit nicht bis zur Oberkante der Schalsteine auffüllen, sondern einige cm unter der Kante bleiben.


----------

